# urine infection



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi 
I am 21 weeks and over the weekend had to go to the emergency docs as i had blood in my urine. The day prior to this i had back ache and sort of a dull ache in my pelvis. The doctor prescribed cefalexin as he said he could clearly see the blood in the sample and it also had traces of protein and white cells and was most definietly a water infection? is this anti biotic completely safe in pregnancy? I have been taking but i am worried just in case. please advise

thanks
emmielou


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is fine.
The BNF says not known to be harmful.

A urine infection is much more risky in pregnancy than taking this antibiotic, and it is always risks versus benefits with any meds.


----------

